# Tomcat+ JVM Heap Space erhöhen



## y0dA (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo!
Ich benutze
+)myEclipse 5.1.0
+)Tomcat 5
+)myFaces 1.1.3

Nun zu meinem Problem, ich bekomme immer eine "OutOfMemory Exception" und danach habe ich mal nachgeguckt wieviel Memory der Tomcat zur Verfügung hat
-->
Free memory: 3.79 MB Total memory: 9.92 MB Max memory: 63.56 MB

Nunja, da diese Exception nur bei mir lokal auftritt, habe ich mir mal unseren Testserver angeguckt und gesehen dass jener 256M Memory zur Verfügung hat.

Meine Frage, wo kann ich den Memory erhöhen?
Habe im eclipse, wenn ich den Tomcat starte gebe ich folgende Argumente mit
-->
Optional Program Arguments: -Xms=256M -Xmx=256M

Jedoch scheinen diese 256M dann nicht im Tomcat Manager auf, sondern nach wie vor 64M.

Wird eigentlich beim starten des Tomcats über eclipse auch die "startup.bat" ausgeführt oder irgendwas separates? Wenn ja könnte man ja die Argumente "-Xms=256M -Xmx=256M" ja in die startup.bat schreiben - nur wohin?

bitte um Aufklärung.

mfg


----------



## y0dA (20. Feb 2007)

Hat sich soeben erübrigt, da ich es doch noch zusammengebracht habe.
Falls es irgendjemanden mal interessieren sollte:
Einstellung für Eclipse:
Tomcat5 --> Configure --> Tomcat5 --> JDK --> Optional Java VM Arguments: -Xmx512M -Xms512M (Beispieleingabe).

Wenn man Tomcat nicht über Eclipse sondern über "startup.bat" startet dann sollte man eine Windows Systemvariable machen:
Name der Variablen: JAVA_OPTS
Wert der Variablen: -Xmx256m

mfg


----------

